# Home available



## Laurie (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi all
I am looking for a Male flightless pigeon to keep as companion to my lovely girl pigeon and thought I'de leave a post here in case you all know of a bird in need of a home. My girl Pij has but one wing and was rescued several years ago. Shes perfectly healthy, happy and wanting a male companion. I live in Virginia but can be flexible if there is a bird within reasonable travel distance. This would be a dream retirement as I have a clean, safe indoor/outdoor space, a family that adores animals, and a retired vet in the family. I would prefer if the male were at least semi-social. Please let me know if you come across a guy who needs a home. Thanks
Laurie


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Laurie, 
I don't have a pigeon that meets your criteria but your post is a lovely one to start the day. I'm sure someone on the forum will have the pigeon of your little girl's dreams.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Laurie,
a while back there was a posting in the for adoption section of the forum. It was a posting of a pigeon rescue in Chicago, IL area.

I e-mail the lady to get some more information, which is something I do often. Anyways she then currently had a blind pigeon named Joey in need of a home. It was friendly and didn't seem to mind being held.

They get pigeons with injured wings or blindness often and some are even tame, fancy, and pet pigeons.

Her e-mail adress is [email protected], please e-mail her and ask what she has for adoption. 

-hilly


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Laurie said:


> Hi all
> I am looking for a Male flightless pigeon to keep as companion to my lovely girl pigeon and thought I'de leave a post here in case you all know of a bird in need of a home. My girl Pij has but one wing and was rescued several years ago. Shes perfectly healthy, happy and wanting a male companion. I live in Virginia but can be flexible if there is a bird within reasonable travel distance. This would be a dream retirement as I have a clean, safe indoor/outdoor space, a family that adores animals, and a retired vet in the family. I would prefer if the male were at least semi-social. Please let me know if you come across a guy who needs a home. Thanks
> Laurie


I have a checkered pigeon named Hamilton (domestic), father to the Earl of Skye  , looking for a hen with similar disablitity, who has a permanent wing injury but gets along very well and is in excellent health. He holds his wing up very well and it doesn't seem to look damaged at all, but he can only lift it so far.

He lives in a protected aviary all day, and I put him in his cubby at night, he just misses his former mate who has found a new flighted mate.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Laurie I am currently rehabbing a male Feral that has a broken shoulder and the vet said he probably won't be able to go back to the wild. I couldn't let the vet put him down as he needs a chance to recover with hopes he may be able to be returned to his wild enviroment. He still has about 3 weeks for recovery but if he can't go to the wild I am trying to find him a good home. I live in Michigan though. If you may be interested please let me know, maybe we can work something out  

Regards 
Cindy


----------



## Laurie (Jun 1, 2006)

*Home Available*

Thanks for the leads folks- keep them coming. I'm following up with everybody until a good match is made! Thanks
Laurie


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Laurie said:


> Thanks for the leads folks- keep them coming. I'm following up with everybody until a good match is made! Thanks
> Laurie


I reminds me of a song.
I goes something like this, match maker, match maker make me a match... 
So glad you have choices for your girl.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Ask, and ye shall receive.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 1, 2006)

*Home Available*

Hi Trees-
How do I get in touch with you so that we can talk about Hamilton? I've spoken to Pij about her prospective suitors and shes beyond excited!
Laurie


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Laurie,

I recommend you send her a private message. She gifted Rosco to me a bit over a year ago. He is such a darling.Her niceness rubs off on her pigeons...it does.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Laurie said:


> Hi Trees-
> How do I get in touch with you so that we can talk about Hamilton? I've spoken to Pij about her prospective suitors and shes beyond excited!
> Laurie



Hi Laurie,

You can e-mail or PM me anytime.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

We just returned from our "most excellent adventure #2 " trip to Georgia and brought Hamilton up with us. We met Laurie there and Hamilton is now residing in Virginia with Penelope.

I have a couple of pictures of his last days with us.

The last day in the baby-doll aviary, Hamilton checking out the "chicks" (homing hens) next door.

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2396536820070319248BSlqRX

Here is a picture of Hamilton in my sons' backyard in Georgia:

http://family.webshots.com/photo/2415244650070319248DbxBhl


Laurie will also update with pics of both of them together n time....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a wonderful and happy ending for all! 

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Terry......more to follow


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Im glad everything worked out.

I have a male, Pure white racer, that has a wing problem and flies diagnal (with his whole body) and hardly ever upwards. He is not banned though, as when i came beack from my trip he had hatched early and missed his day, by 2 days.

I also have a female ferral that came form a rehabbers aviary, that has an un-reparable broken wing. That has been mated with the white one. She is relativly older than the white pigeon. As he is about a year old and the female is over 2. Who knows by how much but only lays one egg each clutch.

Im not going to seperate them. But if you were really desperately looking for a pair, granted you provide them a forever home I would be willing to try to send them to you. 

But I am in no way wanting to give them away. As I love them both.

The female is a bit timid as it has never been handle from the previous owner. 

I have had her about 4 months .


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the offer, Michael.

Penny and Hamilton will hopefully be a "pair" soon.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Here are some pics of Penny and Hamilton sharing a bath, Thanks so much for sharing them with us, Treesa!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Pete,

Thank you for sharing the pics of Hamilton and Penny taking their first bath together.

It must have been awful hot for Hami to take a swim, as he hardly bathed here, or he is just enjoying Penny's company. 

I think they are going to make one gorgeous couple.

Thank you, Laurie for sharing the pics with me.

p.S. I just LOVE your new avatar.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They look wonderful together.

Pete, not only is your avatar something else but your signature picture is so funny. I'm enjoying them both. I think it is time to revive the SPPs anyhow.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> They look wonderful together.
> 
> Pete, not only is your avatar something else but your signature picture is so funny. I'm enjoying them both. * I think it is time to revive the SPPs anyhow*.



LOL! I don't think the SPPs need to be "revived." At least as far as MR. Squeaks is concerned, he is "revived" just fine AND always ready for action!

That pic of Dorian, is just a "yawn" picture...all teeth and NO "bite!" Sorry, but Dorian is simply no match for the The Super Power Pigeons! 

Of course, for Dorian von Nastypuss, HOPE always springs eternal!!    Hey, Dorian, TWIGGY is sending you purrs and tail "greetings!"  

Shi & Squeaks

Mmm, where is Alvin when we need him?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I hope to get an update from Laurie soon as to how the two (hopefully lovebirds  ) are doing.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

You're very welcome Treesa, Whenever you needs pics worked on you know where to come I'm glad you like & Maggie my new pic additions. I agree Maggie, the SPPs need to return....ALVIN, WE NEED YOU!!!
BTW, Sponge bob is shaking his hiney at you Shi!!!! Your mocking of DvN has angered him greatly and he is planing something special just for you


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> You're very welcome Treesa, Whenever you needs pics worked on you know where to come I'm glad you like & Maggie my new pic additions. I agree Maggie, the SPPs need to return....ALVIN, WE NEED YOU!!!
> BTW, Sponge bob is shaking his hiney at you Shi!!!! Your mocking of DvN has angered him greatly and he is planing something special just for you


Yeah, Pete, well Sponge Bob is ALL WET! DvN is NO match for Twiggy, not to mention the SPPs!

Apologies for playing "post diversion," but Squeaks and I do not run from challenges! BRING IT ON...we will be waiting...  

*Shi *(mentally prepared with Scorpio Power)
*Squeaks* (busily practicing his Wing-Fu & sending Seed Hole messages to other SPPs)
*Twiggy* (purring up a storm and sending a message to DvN, that she has some _DyNOmite Catnip _to share!)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks and I ARE looking forward to more Penny and Hamilton updates! 

From the sounds of things, eggs should be appearing soon??  

They are a lovely couple!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches, galore!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks again Pete.


Laurie sent an update, Hami and Penny are now a couple!

 Congratulations to Hamilton and Penelope.!!  


Our mission is complete! I love it when a plan comes together......

....and they lived happily ever after.


Pics to follow....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SQUEAKS AND I ARE SENDING OUR

CONGRATULATIONS TOO!!

MAY HAMILTON AND PENELOPE HAVE A LONG AND HAPPY LIFE TOGETHER!!

SHI & SQUEAKS


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Hamilton and Penelope*

You are going to be disappointed again....when you look...no pictures from Laurie either.

I got an e-mail from Laurie yesterday, with an update, the couple is doing fine. She couldn't send pics either, cause her camera broke.. IT's CONTAGIOUS..... ANOTHER BROKEN CAMERA!!!!!

She said they sit and preen each other in the mornings and spend afternoons just sitting together quietly. Life is good for my Hamilton, and I'm all smiles.  I always think of him when I look at his son, Skye. I don't regret the decision I made as they take great care and concern over him, just as they do Penny, and I'm sure she is the love of his life.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is so great ot know that Hamilton is doing so great.
I just found a Kodak on sale online for 84.95. New from Best Buy. I bought it for my mother as she was complaining that in Austria they are so expensive.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Reti

That's not bad, how many megapixels does it have?


----------

